# UK young professional moving to Cairo



## ELTViola

Hi,
I'm a mid-twenties female engineer moving to Cairo in Sept for 12 months to work, and am hoping to live in Maadi. I've read lots of posts about general life in Cairo on this forum which were very helpful, so thanks everyone for your advice, but I was wondering if any other young people in/around Maadi are interested similar hobbies to me, which are:

playing classical music (I play viola) or going to concerts
computer games (wii)
Reading (fact/fiction)
badminton
board games/cards
chatting with a glass of wine! 
General Science/history/art culture interest

If anyone has any advice on how to meet people with similar interests or would be up for meeting in a group somewhere social once I move, let me know - my company only has 2 expats working in Cairo/Giza so I'm eager to make friends outside work too! 

Hope to hear from lots of you :wave:

Elaine


----------



## MaidenScotland

Hi Elaine and welcome to the forum.

You will be happy to hear that we have numerous concerts at the Cairo Opera house and entry is cheap they do have a website that you can google. I saw the Nutcracker for 5 pounds sterling and last year I saw Broadway meets Cairo for 1 pound sterling!! Maadi had a Christmas pantomime but I found this too expensive. 
You will find lots of friends in Maadi so don't be too concerned about being able to find someone who shares your interests 

Maiden


----------



## Beatle

ELTViola said:


> Hi,
> I'm a mid-twenties female engineer moving to Cairo in Sept for 12 months to work, and am hoping to live in Maadi. I've read lots of posts about general life in Cairo on this forum which were very helpful, so thanks everyone for your advice, but I was wondering if any other young people in/around Maadi are interested similar hobbies to me, which are:
> 
> playing classical music (I play viola) or going to concerts
> computer games (wii)
> Reading (fact/fiction)
> badminton
> board games/cards
> chatting with a glass of wine!
> General Science/history/art culture interest
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to meet people with similar interests or would be up for meeting in a group somewhere social once I move, let me know - my company only has 2 expats working in Cairo/Giza so I'm eager to make friends outside work too!
> 
> Hope to hear from lots of you :wave:
> 
> Elaine


Hi

That sounds exciting for you. 

One of the major book chains in Cairo organises events: Diwan Bookstore. Am not sure if they have a branch in Maadi but it should be relatively easy for you to get to one of their other branches.

Not sure about your other hobbies - some of the various European cultural institutes seem to have interesting cultural programmes which I always mean to go to but never quite get round to. 

Good luck with the move


----------



## ELTViola

thanks very much I'll check out the book store


----------



## jamie36

Hi Elaine.

I'm Jamie, a 31 year old Londoner living in Cairo. If you'd like to meet up, go to a concert or something, please feel free to invite me on Facebook - Jamie Craggy (there is only one, I think).

I hope you're enjoying Cairo so far!

Jamie


----------



## yourchallenge

Hi Elaine, 

Im Alejandro, a peruvian in mid 30s living in Cairo for some years already and see that you are coming here for some time. There are plenty of things to do in Cairo actually so you will not be left without something to do. 

Diwan is a great place to go in Maadi and Zamalek to read, chill out and buy new books. If you would like to taste egyptian culture check in hussein there are show demonstrations on dances from time to time. Also, always check out this:

El Sawy Cultural Center: There are amazing concerts there too: culturewheel dot com.
Cairo360: cairo360 dot com : For checking out what is going on in Cairo.
yallabina dot com : Also interesting site to keep yourself updated with fun things to do...
(Sorry, The forum does not allow me to publish external url sites)

Overall things you mentioned, I like: chatting with a glass of wine! and
General Science/history/art culture interest

And I would add traveling over the weekend to the list. The options are many, not as varied as they were when I was in Peru... but there are anyways... 

So, when you come contact me to chill out and have a great time. 

Alex.


----------



## ELTViola

Hi, thanks, that's some useful info  I'll actually be living in Heliopolis now I've visited a few apartments and chosen one, but I'm sure there's lots going on there too. Just have to get past all the paperwork to start work!! Hopefully should be out there by the end of next month at the latest. Look forward to meeting some new people at the British Club and elsewhere! :-D


----------



## elrasho

Hey ELTViola can I ask when you were looking for an apartment, did you ask around or did work sort it for you? Hope you have great stay, I'll be coming in October looking forward to meeting some fellow expatforum.com members


----------



## ELTViola

Hi, people at work helped - they looked at some agents online, and some friends happened to know of an apartment going for rent too, so also word of mouth. I looked at a few through an agency and they were both good, although these had been shortlisted from many others by someone at work. Search online first and you should find some large agencies straight away.


----------



## hassan27

*hassan hi*



ELTViola said:


> Hi,
> I'm a mid-twenties female engineer moving to Cairo in Sept for 12 months to work, and am hoping to live in Maadi. I've read lots of posts about general life in Cairo on this forum which were very helpful, so thanks everyone for your advice, but I was wondering if any other young people in/around Maadi are interested similar hobbies to me, which are:
> 
> playing classical music (I play viola) or going to concerts
> computer games (wii)
> Reading (fact/fiction)
> badminton
> board games/cards
> chatting with a glass of wine!
> General Science/history/art culture interest
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to meet people with similar interests or would be up for meeting in a group somewhere social once I move, let me know - my company only has 2 expats working in Cairo/Giza so I'm eager to make friends outside work too!
> 
> Hope to hear from lots of you :wave:
> 
> Elaine


hi im new to this forum,and would lke to know have you settled in cairo? also have you found work


----------



## Horus

Classical music and viola?

I so MUCH want to corrupt you!!

There's me I like funky house music, going to gym and having a good time and I am going to be 41

SHARM will NEVER be the same 

MURHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ELTViola

I've been in Cairo for 6 weeks now, settling in ok but struggling to meet expats in Heliopolis. I've been to the BCA club once but it's hard to butt in on people's groups when I don't know anyone! Are there any social groups I could join or networking sessions (excuse for a booze up ;-) ) 
I'd like to meet a group of new people rather than just one, just trying to be safe so nothing personal  Any ideas or anyone going out with friends in Cairo who wouldn't mind me coming along some time?


----------



## MaidenScotland

ELTViola said:


> I've been in Cairo for 6 weeks now, settling in ok but struggling to meet expats in Heliopolis. I've been to the BCA club once but it's hard to butt in on people's groups when I don't know anyone! Are there any social groups I could join or networking sessions (excuse for a booze up ;-) )
> I'd like to meet a group of new people rather than just one, just trying to be safe so nothing personal  Any ideas or anyone going out with friends in Cairo who wouldn't mind me coming along some time?





Hi

Try contacting Lanson on here... nice friendly guy and he does meet ups and that will help you widen your circle of friends.


----------



## M.Ibrahim

Hi EL

I hope you enjoy your time here in Cairo and the work as well

I am working in the same field but i am not Engineer 

i am also like to play computer games but take care when you play with me

myself and my English friends likes Computer games if you want share us one day no problem you can Pm me your details and i'll call you.


Thanks
Mohamed


----------



## M.Ibrahim

*Welcome to Egypt*

Hi EL

I hope you enjoy your time here in Cairo and the work as well

I am working in the same field but i am not Engineer 

i am also like to play computer games but take care when you play with me

myself and my English friends likes Computer games if you want share us one day no problem you can Pm me your details and i'll call you.


Thanks
Mohamed


----------



## suamirita

*Dear ELTViola-san, I have a question*

:help:


ELTViola said:


> Hi,
> I'm a mid-twenties female engineer moving to Cairo in Sept for 12 months to work, and am hoping to live in Maadi. I've read lots of posts about general life in Cairo on this forum which were very helpful, so thanks everyone for your advice, but I was wondering if any other young people in/around Maadi are interested similar hobbies to me, which are:
> 
> playing classical music (I play viola) or going to concerts
> computer games (wii)
> Reading (fact/fiction)
> badminton
> board games/cards
> chatting with a glass of wine!
> General Science/history/art culture interest
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to meet people with similar interests or would be up for meeting in a group somewhere social once I move, let me know - my company only has 2 expats working in Cairo/Giza so I'm eager to make friends outside work too!
> 
> Hope to hear from lots of you :wave:
> 
> Elaine


Could you find any amature musician group for your playing your viola in Cairo? One of my friend plays flute and she is lookig for a classic music amature player group in Cairo. If you have any suggestion, please let me know. My handle name is suamirita in this forum.

Regards,


----------



## iCaesar

ELTViola said:


> Hi,
> I'm a mid-twenties female engineer moving to Cairo in Sept for 12 months to work, and am hoping to live in Maadi. I've read lots of posts about general life in Cairo on this forum which were very helpful, so thanks everyone for your advice, but I was wondering if any other young people in/around Maadi are interested similar hobbies to me, which are:
> 
> playing classical music (I play viola) or going to concerts
> computer games (wii)
> Reading (fact/fiction)
> badminton
> board games/cards
> chatting with a glass of wine!
> General Science/history/art culture interest
> 
> If anyone has any advice on how to meet people with similar interests or would be up for meeting in a group somewhere social once I move, let me know - my company only has 2 expats working in Cairo/Giza so I'm eager to make friends outside work too!
> 
> Hope to hear from lots of you :wave:
> 
> Elaine


Hello Elaine , 
I am John. Welcome aboard.
Try contacting your Embassy Usually Embassies do courage those Hobbies and organize Events like that. try finding out Expat Clubs too 
We are all your friends. And most members here do meet in certain places. You might check it out too. =)
Welcome aboard and Welcome in Egypt. Hope you have fun.


----------



## MaidenScotland

I dont think Elaine is with us any more.. I saw her last a year ago for Iftar and the cinema.


----------



## iCaesar

Right. Why did it pop up in the first page with unread messages then ? Strange


----------

